# C. Cornuta



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well I've received another frog. I was extremely lucky to have been bought this on Sunday at Donny. 

C.Cornuta.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

I Very much like these! Just wish they got just a little bigger.


@9"&&ll

pzjiol
Jokikl
Iihh
Ijijk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Oli P C said:


> I Very much like these! Just wish they got just a little bigger.
> 
> 
> @9"&&ll
> ...


Their beauty and build more than make up the size difference for me.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I would be very happy to have one. I'm just really Into my big species! Always have been. I would love to get a ceratophrys aurita one day!


@9"&&ll

pzjiol
Jokikl
Iihh
Ijijk


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Oli P C said:


> Well I would be very happy to have one. I'm just really Into my big species! Always have been. I would love to get a ceratophrys aurita one day!
> 
> 
> @9"&&ll
> ...


They're super rare. 

I've got Rancor, my bullfrog for the size.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I will keep looking you never no.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Oli P C said:


> Well I will keep looking you never no.


Never hurts to keep your eye open.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I'd much rather have one of these than the 'pizza frogs'! Very beautiful indeed, mate! :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ron Magpie said:


> I'd much rather have one of these than the 'pizza frogs'! Very beautiful indeed, mate! :2thumb:


Pizza frogs?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Lol- most of the hybrids look like pizzas when they grow up- and show about as much activity! :lol2:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ron Magpie said:


> Lol- most of the hybrids look like pizzas when they grow up- and show about as much activity! :lol2:


Ha ha ha ha. Wondered what you where going on about. I thought you meant a Surinam toad at first. Eggs on the back as pepperoni.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Snap ! 










Aren't they just gorgeous and not often available here. These were Japanese imports.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, ridiculously stunning frogs.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

A few more from the same seller,


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> A few more from the same seller,
> 
> 
> 
> image


He had plenty then.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

A few but was the only seller there with cornuta


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well my little rascal has just ate some lancefish. And Rancor inhaled a few too.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Well my little rascal has just ate some lancefish. And Rancor inhaled a few too.


Have you given him a name yet ?


----------



## myreptile (Jun 2, 2011)

George :whistling2:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Have you given him a name yet ?



No not yet, waiting a while until I know the sex. For how I'm just saying she. 




myreptile said:


> George :whistling2:


Nope.


----------



## myreptile (Jun 2, 2011)

Basin79 said:


> No not yet, waiting a while until I know the sex. For how I'm just saying she.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will always be George to me.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

How's the little minx settling in ? Any pics and details of setup ?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Well roaches are not liked. One was spat out. I then rubbed the roach onto a lancefish. Still spat out. The lancefish however was eaten with relish.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> How's the little minx settling in ? Any pics and details of setup ?


You can just see her in the top left hand side hiding under a leaf. Got her on a mix I use for my inverts. Top soil, eco earth, coconut husk and moss. All mixed in. I feed from forceps so no substrate is swallowed. 










How's yours doing?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Super chuffed. Roaches get spat out but crickets don't.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Really pleased for you :2thumb: unfortunately my cornuta still hasn't eaten since Monday when it ate a whole lance fish. I have added more plants to the tank to give more cover.

I can't understand it on Monday it snapped at the food without being coaxed :blush: the peppermint on the other hand who I thought was going to struggle to get going has a huge appetite and runs at the tongs. It is eating daily but I need to try and introduce new foods to it's diet, I don't think it will be a problem though. 

Try feeding dubia nymphs as my apricot albino was spitting them out to start with but now takes them, I think they were a little bit too big for her at the start. Blinky the fantasy on the other hand eats anything including the pacman dry food you mix up into a paste :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Really pleased for you :2thumb: unfortunately my cornuta still hasn't eaten since Monday when it ate a whole lance fish. I have added more plants to the tank to give more cover.
> 
> I can't understand it on Monday it snapped at the food without being coaxed :blush: the peppermint on the other hand who I thought was going to struggle to get going has a huge appetite and runs at the tongs. It is eating daily but I need to try and introduce new foods to it's diet, I don't think it will be a problem though.
> 
> Try feeding dubia nymphs as my apricot albino was spitting them out to start with but now takes them, I think they were a little bit too big for her at the start. Blinky the fantasy on the other hand eats anything including the pacman dry food you mix up into a paste :2thumb:


I have to coax mine by touching it's chin for it to eat. Doesn't seem interested otherwise. Although I'm hoping it'll soon get the typical horned frog attitude.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've tried touching the chin with food but I'm getting no response at all which is disappointing after the initial feeding response I got on Monday. The peppermint is the complete opposite as soon as it sees the tongs it launches itself. It was under some cork bark and literally ran out from underneath to grab the food from the tongs, it was quite amusing :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Maybe try gently push the food item into the frog so the frog has to back up a bit. The frog might try and push the food away a few times with its front legs but should bite it soon after.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Maybe try gently push the food item into the frog so the frog has to back up a bit. The frog might try and push the food away a few times with its front legs but should bite it soon after.


I'm going to leave it alone now 'till Monday and then try again :blush:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hopefully it'll hurtle towards you by then.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Hopefully it'll hurtle towards you by then.



I hope so


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> I hope so


So do I and I'm sure you'll get a reaction.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Oli P C said:


> I Very much like these! Just wish they got just a little bigger.
> 
> 
> @9"&&ll
> ...





Oli P C said:


> Well I would be very happy to have one. I'm just really Into my big species! Always have been. I would love to get a ceratophrys aurita one day!
> 
> 
> @9"&&ll
> ...


cornuta is the 2nd biggest horned frog & only a little smaller than aurita- females can reach 7-8'', males 5-6''.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Another successful feed. Well chuffed.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

What a fantastic species. Other half tuned one down a few years back - a birthday presi from me. I really like the stout posture of these guys. Basin you have a nice individual there. What is the Apricot like by way of asking please?
Also - what price do these chunky dudes sell at these days please?

I am having to sell my snakes due to an expected house move. Possibly be abroad for a couple of months too - due to other reasons - and yes the pain and the strain is worrying - but despite my anxiety I have to simply ride it out. Perhaps a nice horned frog when the dust settles will be the first critter on my list. Thanks for sharing guys - a very colurful and informative thread strarted - : victory:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

KWIBEZEE said:


> What a fantastic species. Other half tuned one down a few years back - a birthday presi from me. I really like the stout posture of these guys. Basin you have a nice individual there. What is the Apricot like by way of asking please?
> Also - what price do these chunky dudes sell at these days please?
> 
> I am having to sell my snakes due to an expected house move. Possibly be abroad for a couple of months too - due to other reasons - and yes the pain and the strain is worrying - but despite my anxiety I have to simply ride it out. Perhaps a nice horned frog when the dust settles will be the first critter on my list. Thanks for sharing guys - a very colurful and informative thread strarted - : victory:


Apricot??? 

I think these where £85 at the Donny show. Horned frogs are little characters.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Your little minx is looking very full after that meal ! Finally mine ate today too, I just hope it continues :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

How's the cornuta doing ? Any more pics is she still eating OK ?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> How's the cornuta doing ? Any more pics is she still eating OK ?


Wouldn't eat yesterday. Spat cricket, roach, lancefish and a pinkie out so I'll leave her be until Monday now. She's certainly grown though. Your crew still eating you out of house and home?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Wouldn't eat yesterday. Spat cricket, roach, lancefish and a pinkie out so I'll leave her be until Monday now. She's certainly grown though. Your crew still eating you out of house and home?


All mine ate yesterday, my son tried feeding Blinky but he wasn't interested so I'll wait now 'till tomorrow tbh they've had fish and pacman food plus the peppermint and apricot had a pinkie I think they're all stuffed :blush:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Did the cornuta eat today ? I've left all my frogs today will feed tomorrow.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Did the cornuta eat today ? I've left all my frogs today will feed tomorrow.


I've left her. Gave her a mini bath though this morning. Huge log and skin shed so she should be absolutely chomping at the bit tomorrow.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> I've left her. Gave her a mini bath though this morning. Huge log and skin shed so she should be absolutely chomping at the bit tomorrow.


The warm bath does wonders for the frog both inside and out ! : victory:
I went to wet and stir my substrate a bit this morning and Blinky shot out of his burrow and attacked the water dribbling in he's so funny


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> The warm bath does wonders for the frog both inside and out ! : victory:
> I went to wet and stir my substrate a bit this morning and Blinky shot out of his burrow and attacked the water dribbling in he's so funny


It certainly does. Works wonders for snakes too.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

No snakes in this household although my daughter would love one. We have tarantulas, two reef tanks and the frogs and not forgetting our Scottie and 2 chinchillas


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> No snakes in this household although my daughter would love one. We have tarantulas, two reef tanks and the frogs and not forgetting our Scottie and 2 chinchillas


I have snakes, frogs, tarantulas, true spiders, praying mantids, predatory beetles, centipedes, a fish, a lizard, a parrot and a dog.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> I have snakes, frogs, tarantulas, true spiders, praying mantids, predatory beetles, centipedes, a fish, a lizard, a parrot and a dog.


Wow these will keep you busy but it's so rewarding doing the best for your pets. I'd love a crestie still weighing this up though :blush:
All frogs ate this morning although I'm still having to coax the cornuta is yours voluntarily snapping at the food now or are you still having to persuade it ?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Wow these will keep you busy but it's so rewarding doing the best for your pets. I'd love a crestie still weighing this up though :blush:
> All frogs ate this morning although I'm still having to coax the cornuta is yours voluntarily snapping at the food now or are you still having to persuade it ?


Thought the frog was dead then. Tried it with a cricket it just reversed. So I picked it up and it had what looked to be a huge fit. Head up legs stretched out. And limp. Just about moving it's eyes. It's fine now and eating. Although it didn't want too. Took me half a hour of messing to get it to take the fish. Really worried me.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

It would appear if they're stressed they will fain death. Really upset me. Didn't realise they did it. Anyway. 2 pieces of lancefish and a pinkie.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh cripes I didn't know they did this either I'm sure Ron will have had experience or knowledge of this I bet it really freaked you out though. I've got to rub the food around the frogs mouth a few times and then push it at the frog it then snaps and takes it, luckily if it takes hold it doesn't spit anything back out. I haven't tried a pinkie yet will give this a go on Thursday. I really hope your little girl is OK now. Faking death will be a way of protecting itself I suppose


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Oh cripes I didn't know they did this either I'm sure Ron will have had experience or knowledge of this I bet it really freaked you out though. I've got to rub the food around the frogs mouth a few times and then push it at the frog it then snaps and takes it, luckily if it takes hold it doesn't spit anything back out. I haven't tried a pinkie yet will give this a go on Thursday. I really hope your little girl is OK now. Faking death will be a way of protecting itself I suppose


Yes, she's right as a clock now. Done some research and they can play dead if stressed. They do it really well though and it's disturbingly life like. But she finally took the food. And because she's eaten a lot I'll not have to disturb her for 2-3 days so she can settle back down. Loaded the fish and pinkie with calcium + D3 and got some multi vits on the arse end of the pinkie too. I'll be a lot happier when she just starts eating normally. I can't understand how a CB born frog would be willing to starve to death. It's puzzling. She's a chunky monkey now and her belly's full so I'm happy.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Unken reflex ????


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Unken reflex ????


Had to Google that. Possibly. Very authentic. But sadly with their lack of feeding response you have to stress them somewhat. If yours does it you've no need to panic anyway.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Two nice sized roach went in. First time she's taken a roach too.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Two nice sized roach went in. First time she's taken a roach too.
> 
> image


Ah bless her :flrt: mine aren't keen on roaches. I haven't fed the cornuta today after eating the pinkie thurs. It was well dug in so I'm leaving 'till tomorrow but the peppermint had it's first lob worm today :2thumb:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Really liking her darker look, although she did go back a lot lighter. Still a little rascal regarding getting her to feed but she packed away a lancefish and pinkie that where dusted, so I'm chuffed.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Love her :flrt:
Mine is definitely getting better at eating, seems to like the pacman food :blush:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Love her :flrt:
> Mine is definitely getting better at eating, seems to like the pacman food :blush:


She's taking less annoyance from me but she's still no where near taking food as I'd like. But she's eating, growing and healthy so I'm happy. And she's really growing.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> She's taking less annoyance from me but she's still no where near taking food as I'd like. But she's eating, growing and healthy so I'm happy. And she's really growing.


Mine is the same getting better but still not snatching of it's own accord. Mine has easily doubled since purchase, just looked at him tonight and looks like he could do with another soak looks like it could do with having a clear out :blush:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

She just demolished 3 med roaches and an adult male. Got a video just waiting for it to upload.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

C. Cornuta eating an adult roach.: C. Cornuta eating an adult roach. - YouTube


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

How often are you feeding ?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> How often are you feeding ?



Why, do you not think she's growing enough Blinky? 

2-3 times a week depending on how much food is taken with a feed. With them being reluctant feeders I'm trying to feed her as much as possible in a sitting so I don't have to stress her everyday.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Why, do you not think she's growing enough Blinky?
> 
> 2-3 times a week depending on how much food is taken with a feed. With them being reluctant feeders I'm trying to feed her as much as possible in a sitting so I don't have to stress her everyday.


No she looks perfectly fine to me :2thumb: I'm feeding about 3 times a week like you depending on what's eaten at a sitting. I think far too many keepers over feed theirs and the frogs become obese :blush:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> No she looks perfectly fine to me :2thumb: I'm feeding about 3 times a week like you depending on what's eaten at a sitting. I think far too many keepers over feed theirs and the frogs become obese :blush:


Phew, I thought you where going to say she's tiny or something. I don't think there's anything wrong with feeding them everyday. Just a bit. But with these needing quite a lot of coaxing to eat I don't think it's fair to put them through it every day. Really, really happy she's eating roaches though. And that adult male dubia was a really good sized and she ate it with no worries. I purposefully used a freshly shed one as I knew it'd struggle a lot which hopefully will make her associate movement with food. And although massive was soft so knew the wasn't any chance of the legs causing damage.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine point blank refused food today not worried though it's eaten a lot this last few feeds and the pac food is very filling and only needs to be fed about twice a week


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Mine point blank refused food today not worried though it's eaten a lot this last few feeds and the pac food is very filling and only needs to be fed about twice a week


I don't worry as long as she's ate enough the previous feed and/or she's still plump. She must have eaten the equivalent of around 12 brown crickets on her last feed with 3 med roaches and an adult male. So that's a real belly full. 

What age/size do you think they'll be before they'll take food on their own?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> I don't worry as long as she's ate enough the previous feed and/or she's still plump. She must have eaten the equivalent of around 12 brown crickets on her last feed with 3 med roaches and an adult male. So that's a real belly full.
> 
> What age/size do you think they'll be before they'll take food on their own?


All my other frogs eat without being coaxed so I'm not sure if these cornutas will always need a bit if encouragement. The strange thing was my cornuta snapped at the food the first day I got it so I wonder if it hadn't eaten for a few days prior to being shipped over for the show. Mine looks well and belly full so I'll try again thurs. I'm pleased with growth, looks to be doing well just a shame it doesnt have the ferocious appetite my other frogs have


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> All my other frogs eat without being coaxed so I'm not sure if these cornutas will always need a bit if encouragement. The strange thing was my cornuta snapped at the food the first day I got it so I wonder if it hadn't eaten for a few days prior to being shipped over for the show. Mine looks well and belly full so I'll try again thurs. I'm pleased with growth, looks to be doing well just a shame it doesnt have the ferocious appetite my other frogs have



I find the first feed if the day is the ball ache. Once she's eaten once she takes the other food items a lot easier. I've seen plenty of youtube videos of adults taking crickets so I think they will get their eventually.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Big adult male dubia roach today. Squashed head. Big meal.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just the 2 roaches today. And a pain to get eating. Edging towards this is a male judging by the brightness although I don't know anything about them so all babies might be like this.


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

How's he doing? Love the angles of his eyes


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

LTDMayhem said:


> How's he doing? Love the angles of his eyes


Really well thanks. My mate who picked the little sod up for me at Donny came up to mine Saturday and noticed a huge change in growth.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Tapatalk always seems to take something out of pics so here's another uploaded via tinypic.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Looking good there :2thumb: I'm going to dig mine up Saturday it's having a pinkie, well all the frogs are due their monthly pinkie treat :mf_dribble:


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Looks like he is getting the gang of eating


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Looking good there :2thumb: I'm going to dig mine up Saturday it's having a pinkie, well all the frogs are due their monthly pinkie treat :mf_dribble:


Thanks. Just starting to get the Cornuta shape now.


----------



## Donna w (Jul 16, 2012)

I love these little frogs. I'm rather jealous.

Does any one know any one selling this little guys?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Donna w said:


> I love these little frogs. I'm rather jealous.
> 
> Does any one know any one selling this little guys?


I got mine me bought for me at Donny off a German breeder. Couldn't tell you what his name was or if he'll be at other shows. 

They are great frogs. Just bloody hard work to get them to eat.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> I got mine me bought for me at Donny off a German breeder. Couldn't tell you what his name was or if he'll be at other shows.
> 
> They are great frogs. Just bloody hard work to get them to eat.


Dealers name is Frank Hambitzer and these were swaps from a Japanese dealer for some of his geckos I believe


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Feed again and really attacked the tweezers so I'm hoping I won't have to hand feed for much longer.


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Ace how old is this little one? Do they metamorphose early in the year?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

LTDMayhem said:


> Ace how old is this little one? Do they metamorphose early in the year?


Not 100% sure. Not too old. I think Blinky said a few months old. Maybe 6 months now although not sure. I don't know much about their breeding cycle.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Holy shit!!!!!!! Ate 2 good sized roaches after that.


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit indeed!


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Bet she feels better after that :gasp:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Bet she feels better after that :gasp:


Yep. And once again launched at the cockroaches so that's 2 feeds with an aggressive feeding response now. And 2 easy feeds.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Growing fast now. A rat pup just got smashed down.


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

Bleeding he'll lol that's gonna be one big poo!


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ron Magpie said:


> I'd much rather have one of these than the 'pizza frogs'! Very beautiful indeed, mate! :2thumb:


Ahem, pizza frogs Ron???? :lol2:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Another rat pup down.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I need to get some rat pups, pinkies are just too small now


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> I need to get some rat pups, pinkies are just too small now


Definitely. Rat pups are far and away bigger than pinkies. Can't believe how last this little one is growing now.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Definitely. Rat pups are far and away bigger than pinkies. Can't believe how last this little one is growing now.


How many feeds are you getting down a week at most I'm getting 3 but they are large ones. Mine seems to like eating more less often


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> How many feeds are you getting down a week at most I'm getting 3 but they are large ones. Mine seems to like eating more less often


I'm giving large feeds approx once per week then I don't have to disturb mine much. Seems to be going OK.


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Only took 2 roaches but is growing at a silly rate. Quite tempted to remove the water dish. This little one NEVER uses it and just digs down into the soil instead. I give it a weekly bath before feeding.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Mine has never used the water dish either. My two cranwelli use it a lot though. Pleased to see yours is still thriving : victory:


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Mine has never used the water dish either. My two cranwelli use it a lot though. Pleased to see yours is still thriving : victory:


Cheers Blinky. Are you tempted to taking the dish out too?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Cheers Blinky. Are you tempted to taking the dish out too?


No I'm not planning to :blush:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Any Updates, just wondered how she was doing ?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Any Updates, just wondered how she was doing ?


I've given both my frogs away. They where both upstairs in a room and I just wasn't giving them the attention they deserved. I'd gotten it to a good size so the new owner shouldn't have any problems with regards to feeding now. Hope yours are all well.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> I've given both my frogs away. They where both upstairs in a room and I just wasn't giving them the attention they deserved. I'd gotten it to a good size so the new owner shouldn't have any problems with regards to feeding now. Hope yours are all well.


Oh that's a shame , have you still got Rancor ?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Oh that's a shame , have you still got Rancor ?


No, I let him go too. I'm regretting it now but won't eventually. He was in a room upstairs and I saw him briefly twice a day. I felt like I wasn't giving him the attention he deserved. Missing him like mad but it was the right decision I think.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> No, I let him go too. I'm regretting it now but won't eventually. He was in a room upstairs and I saw him briefly twice a day. I felt like I wasn't giving him the attention he deserved. Missing him like mad but it was the right decision I think.


It's hard making those decisions but you obviously did it for the right reasons. What are you keeping now ?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> It's hard making those decisions but you obviously did it for the right reasons. What are you keeping now ?


Snakes, spiders, a lizard, parrot and dog now. I've let quite a few pets go over the last couple of months.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Still plenty to keep you occupied then :2thumb: 

My next venture is a Cham just squirrelling away eqpt at the moment, I've got a Muji cage and the lighting sorted, still need a dimming stat and a Mistking though.


----------

